# Rose bei den 29ern



## Trekki (20. Oktober 2011)

Falls jemand den 29er über die Schulter schauen oder einfach mitreden möchte: der 29er Rose Thread.

Dies war am Anfang eine Persiflage auf einen entsprechenden Canyon-Thread, hat sich jetzt beruhigt.

-trekki


----------

